# Hunting fishing pic when you were a kid



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Texting with the Jackson pirates. They were sharing a few pics of their youth.....ok guys let's see em......I'll start.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

What year were those times Tom? Your Dad looks pretty rugged if that is him.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> What year were those times Tom? Your Dad looks pretty rugged if that is him.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


1975 thru 1979..he had his own tree company and was a ruel route mail carrier. Sweetest man you ever met


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty Kool Tom! I gotta photo of me and my Grandad in 1958 which I'll get on tomorrow. I learned early.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking forward to it


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye "grab em by the eyeballs" Tom! Nice pics. Makes me wish my pops was more of an outdoors man. After getting laid off from Republic Steel, he became a salesman. I do have one in mind I'll have to dig up.. You guys are gonna love this!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Saugeye "grab em by the eyeballs" Tom! Nice pics. Makes me wish my pops was more of an outdoors man. After getting laid off from Republic Steel, he became a salesman. I do have one in mind I'll have to dig up.. You guys are gonna love this!


Lol. Eyes is right...French river canada....we ate all we caught.notice the stick in his mouth....no chance to bite me


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Here is a couple...
The one is "Dominic" - old Indian ex hockey player who taught me the ropes and more than once kept a turtle from making my leg lunch... RIP.
The bass was from 70s in OH, the rest Pickerel River Ont - late 70's. As a kid I had a knack for cleaning - hence everyone loved me...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

don't have any pictures of me when I was a kid. didn't have a dad when I was growing up. learned to fish on my own. but I got plenty of pictures after I was grown up.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> don't have any pictures of me when I was a kid. didn't have a dad when I was growing up. learned to fish on my own. but I got plenty of pictures after I was grown up.
> sherman


OK 1 grown up pic allowed


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is a photo of me and my Grandad in 1958. I learned to use a baitcaster and was catching Bass early. He was a great teacher. Next is a photo of him in the early 1900's holding a Big Catfish. Soon after that they got caught Moonshining and had to go to prison for a little while.Next is him holding a Big Bass he caught in Ohio B4 I was born. And last is him when got old but still catching 10lb. Bass. That's how I learned. Sorry Tom about the extra grownup photos.


Roscoe


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I see I am younger







than most but here is a picture of my first deer I ran a crossed the other day in the attic..


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Saugeye Tom - sweet Bengals shirt, also those are some killer jorts! LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

here's a recent picture from last feb while fishing in fl.








that's my youngest son holding a black drum and a unknown fish, and me holding 2 black drums. I didn't have a dad to fish with me because he died when I was 4. but I got my sons into fishing and hunting at a young age. and we still fish and hunt together.








I cheated a little and posted 2 adult pictures. here's 1 of my son with his nice redfish.
sherman


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom that top pic is Field & Stream cover page stuff. Very cool.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> don't have any pictures of me when I was a kid. didn't have a dad when I was growing up. learned to fish on my own. but I got plenty of pictures after I was grown up.
> sherman


Same here Sherm. I think I will enjoy this thread tho. I love old outdoor photos... Especially when they have that aged patina look. Would be cool if enough members posted on this thread it could be a sticky thread.... Preserving the memories of times past in the great outdoors.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Roscoe, that middle and bottom photos are special. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome stuff roscoe...lol. everyone. Love it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Young adult pics


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

First buck at 10 years old...









And a limit of bunnies 









Whomever came up with this thread idea is a genius!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I was 4 here. My Dad didn't hunt or fish. But he did take me fishing and let me wet a line while Mom and Dad cooked on the grill. I would set up with a bobber and a worm and catch whatever would bite. I ended up with this pike! I was on top of the world, my first trophy so to speak. After catching 5 and 6 inch gills, a 21 1/2 inch pike was a monster!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

how do you get old pics on your pc?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

freyedknot said:


> how do you get old pics on your pc?


I use a scanner. But you could use a cell phone or digital camera and take a picture of the old picture and then copy it to the pc.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

let me try this! late 70,s goose from mosquito [email protected] murderers row.i am on the right. my best friend on left has passed. but we had loads of fun.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> First buck at 10 years old...
> View attachment 226528
> 
> 
> ...


See the first post. You gave me the idea


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

1982 my 1st deer. Still have the skull plate with the "rack" it was a button buck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

freyedknot said:


> let me try this! late 70,s goose from mosquito [email protected] murderers row.i am on the right. my best friend on left has passed. but we had loads of fun.


Holy cow! Looks like the boys from "Easy Rider" decided to go on a goose hunt! That's what is a lot of fun about looking at old pics, remembering how we were back then. 

And Roscoe! Not only is your Grandpa holding a big catfish, he and his buddy hit the mother lode that day! To catch fish of that size and in those numbers, they had to know what they were doing! A great education for you. 

I don't have any pics like that. The few I had got lost somewhere along the way. My Dad hunted before WWII, but would not touch a gun after he got home. He would go fishing on the rare occasion, but he wasn't what you could call a "dedicated" fisherman. What he seemed to enjoy most was just wandering along the shoreline, striking up conversations with various people and just chewing the fat. It seemed he enjoyed it as just an opportunity to relax and not have to work.

But, he got the "itch" started, and I managed to figure out a bit on my own.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

freyedknot said:


> let me try this! late 70,s goose from mosquito [email protected] murderers row.i am on the right. my best friend on left has passed. but we had loads of fun.


Holy cow! Looks like the boys from "Easy Rider" decided to go on a goose hunt! That's what is a lot of fun about looking at old pics, remembering how we were back then. 

And Roscoe! Not only is your Grandpa holding a big catfish, he and his buddy hit the mother lode that day! To catch fish of that size and in those numbers, they had to know what they were doing! A great education for you. 

I don't have any pics like that. The few I had got lost somewhere along the way. My Dad hunted before WWII, but would not touch a gun after he got home. He would go fishing on the rare occasion, but he wasn't what you could call a "dedicated" fisherman. What he seemed to enjoy most was just wandering along the shoreline, striking up conversations with various people and just chewing the fat. It seemed he enjoyed it as just an opportunity to relax and not have to work.

But, he got the "itch" started, and I managed to figure out a bit on my own.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

My vote so far is for Roscoes pics - really really cool. Most of us have that someone who inspired us. My grandfather was mine - and his buddy Indian guide in Canada helped. OBVIOUSLY bass fishing in OHIO in 1950's was a bit BETTER than today... 

Help me here... By my count I see TWO STUPID HUGE BASS - and DOMESTIC (OH) too boot... Jealous X2!!! I'm actually surprised more have not chimed in with stealth questions like - "hey, I recognize that background - was that..." looking for location. By now those 10lbers would be about 40.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

brettmansdorf said:


> My vote so far is for Roscoes pics - really really cool. Most of us have that someone who inspired us. My grandfather was mine - and his buddy Indian guide in Canada helped. OBVIOUSLY bass fishing in OHIO in 1950's was a bit BETTER than today...
> 
> Help me here... By my count I see TWO STUPID HUGE BASS - and DOMESTIC (OH) too boot... Jealous X2!!! I'm actually surprised more have not chimed in with stealth questions like - "hey, I recognize that background - was that..." looking for location. By now those 10lbers would be about 40.


Your rigbt.....that roscoe got us all bested. I have nothing that old....maybe....I'll look


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I know I just set myself up......


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is me and my grandpa he passed a yeat ago next month but him my dad and myself sure made alot of trips and miles huntin and fishin.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's how it all starts Tom. . Dress up for trick or treat and the next thing you know it's Bruce Jenner time.


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Texting with the Jackson pirates. They were sharing a few pics of their youth.....ok guys let's see em......I'll start.
> View attachment 226453
> View attachment 226454
> View attachment 226455


Top picture: Double header of jack crevalle out of the new river canal system in Ft. Lauderdale. These were just dinks we caught behind their home. Circa 2006? 

Bottom picture: Not sure of the date, but my guess would be 1991? This picture was taken in Grass Lake, Michigan. My grandfather taught me how to fish. I probably destroyed more of his gear than we will ever know in my youth. He made me use cane poles most of the time at the lake to fish for Bluegills and Bass.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok fastwater and minnow head. Give it up. Let's see some OLD pics


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

bobk said:


> That's how it all starts Tom. . Dress up for trick or treat and the next thing you know it's Bruce Jenner time.


As long as he knows what potty to use, we're good lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's me around 1971 or so. What I consider dink crappie now were the motherlode of huge slabs back then. That's my mom behind me. I wish they showed her face. She wore those ugly black "BC" (birth control) plastic glasses with the triangles on either side of the lenses that were popular back then. These crappie were from the PPG Lake Dorothy in Norton.
That lake was one of the best bass lakes in NEO until some DA juveniles opened the valve on the spillway about 15 years ago and drained the lake. It had been so long since it was opened that PPG couldn't get it closed and about a week later that lake was a little creek.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol 


idontknow316 said:


> As long as he knows what potty to use, we're good lol


 You just made the list with bobk


----------



## Bigguy513 (Jun 7, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 226559
> View attachment 226560
> View attachment 226561
> View attachment 226562
> I know I just set myself up......


Tom you still reppin' that mustache these days?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bigguy513 said:


> Tom you still reppin' that mustache these days?


Lmao. Yup


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> View attachment 226493
> View attachment 226494
> View attachment 226495
> View attachment 226496
> ...


Rosco...we're those cypress trees at reelfoot?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Picture of me with Big Joshy when he was Little Joshy


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rosco...we're those cypress trees at reelfoot?



No, it was a lake in Melrose Florida close to Sante Fe Lake. A Hellbender was his favorite lure to catch the Big Bass. He would spend the Winter down there, lived in Tn. the rest of the time. I have a few more photos which I'll get on later today.


Roscoe


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> No, it was a lake in Melrose Florida close to Sante Fe Lake. A Hellbender was his favorite lure to catch the Big Bass. He would spend the Winter down there, lived in Tn. the rest of the time. I have a few more photos which I'll get on later today.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Definitely sweet pics


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They


Lundy said:


> Picture of me with Big Joshy when he was Little Joshy


HAD saugeye way wayyy. Back then???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Deer Creek, first place in the state they were stocked, way back when. That picture with Josh was probably the winter of 1981 or 82

I used to catch walleye from the Deer Creek spillway before there were saugeye in the 70's


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Deer Creek, first place in the state they were stocked, way back when. That picture with Josh was probably the winter of 1981 or 82
> 
> I used to catch walleye from the Deer Creek spillway before there were saugeye in the 70's


Just giving you some.....I fished deer Creek back then. At one time our state record was from there I think.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

here is a funny one of me when i was young. seems like in the summertime we would spend every weekend with family and friends and i would usually end up fishing the whole time if there was water nearby. this one time in particular i remember my mom making me leave my rod&reel and tackle box at home to try and get me to socialize more. she didn't understand that i was still going to find a way. can't remember if i caught anything though.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Definitely sweet pics


I want to thank everyone for complimenting on my photos. If it wasn't for my Mom, I would have never had them. She has more when I get there.


Roscoe


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

. Here's one of me , my grandpa and 2 younger brothers at Brady's Run in Pa. Sadly they are all gone but I'm still fishin enough for all of us.I would guess the pic to be from 1974 or 75.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are 3 more old photos. The first is my Grandad with his Son in Ohio about the time I was born. Drum and Catfish. The second one is him catching a Big Bass 10+ lbs.in Melrose Fl.. He wrote on the back. The last photo is him with 3 Bass in Melrose,Fl. in 1972.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Definitely a pro bass man....he shoulda been on the circuit


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Late 20s maybe 30s


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Those pics are sweet tom!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Late 20s maybe 30s


The best pic is the one with the fat gill and the cig in your mouth, lol... Look like a hillbilly Magnum P.I.  What's the deal with the bass and gills laying on the bed with the packs of cigs? Catch 5 get 2 packs free?

Good Stuff Tom!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> The best pic is the one with the fat gill and the cig in your mouth, lol... Look like a hillbilly Magnum P.I.  What's the deal with the bass and gills laying on the bed with the packs of cigs? Catch 5 get 2 packs free?
> 
> Good Stuff Tom!


Those are crappie old man!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Those are crappie old man!!!!!


Well Hell! Hard to tell with that funky bedspread background and that pic from the 1940's, lol. Those are so BIG they looked like greenbacks. Nice Slabs! Then again, me and Capt. Jägermeister have been hanging out this evening so my vision is a bit.... off... LOL.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Well Hell! Hard to tell with that funky bedspread background and that pic from the 1940's, lol. Those are so BIG they looked like greenbacks. Nice Slabs! Then again, me and Capt. Jägermeister have been hanging out this evening so my vision is a bit.... off... LOL.


You better stay away from him till tomorrow....


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

What great pictures!! Brings back very fond memories. You guys really made my day!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> here is a funny one of me when i was young. seems like in the summertime we would spend every weekend with family and friends and i would usually end up fishing the whole time if there was water nearby. this one time in particular i remember my mom making me leave my rod&reel and tackle box at home to try and get me to socialize more. she didn't understand that i was still going to find a way. can't remember if i caught anything though.
> View attachment 226671


Oh man! That pic is priceless! You could have landed a tuna with that rod! When a boy is bound and determined there is no end to his ingenuity! 

I started fishing with a solid steel, hexagonal rod with "red agate" guides. I think it was made by True Temper. On it was an old Flueger baitcaster that was full of sand or dirt. It didn't cast, but it could retrieve line sounding like a coffee grinder the whole time! I'd just hand strip enough black, Dacron line to try to "shlob" my hook just beyond the edge of the weedbed where the bluegill beds were. 

Man, could I bring home the bloogies!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of me in my 20's up in the mountains in PA. I'm on the right. My friend on the left shot the bear. We slept in my old Jeep a few times while up there bear hunting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Misdirection said:


> Here is a picture of me in my 20's up in the mountains in PA. I'm on the right. My friend on the left shot the bear. We slept in my old Jeep a few times while up there bear hunting.


Love to have that jeep


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Love to have that jeep


It ended up with my younger brother and had well over 300k miles on it before it went to the junkyard. Motor and tranny were still good, body finally rusted out. But that was one of the good heavy Jeep's, would go anywhere.


----------

